# Suggested ratteries around New Mexico, such as Colorado or Arizona or



## CouchPizza (9 mo ago)

Looking for a reputable rattery in New Mexico, Arizona, Colorado or somewhere within driving distance (I’m in Albuquerque ).

The only rattery I found in Albuquerque didn’t have any reviews or any info other than photos. I just saw on their Facebook that they also sale live feeders. Should I be worried?
Edit: I was informed those that sell feeders may also sell healthy rats. Just to make sure they come with a heath check (which they don’t here) 

Does anyone know places I could adopt a sweet healthy rat around here?


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

I personally would avoid a breeder who sells feeders. I wish I could advise someone but I'm 3000 miles away from you! Can any South-western Rat People help??


----------



## CouchPizza (9 mo ago)

Thank you! There is a local rescue here but I’m worried about tumors and inbreeding.. I don’t want that heartbreak. 

Edit- I’ve just been educated that linebreeding is not necessarily bad for rats. So I need not worry about that, And the rescue does provide health checks so that is good! We are just looking for a healthy young one to enjoy. 

I wouldn’t mind driving a bit for a good breeder but am reading travel like that stresses them out? Or is traveling for rats a viable option that won’t disturb them too much? I believe Colorado would be closest to me (6hr drive)….
What do you think?


----------



## PamV (11 mo ago)

CouchPizza said:


> The only rattery I found in Albuquerque didn’t have any reviews or any info other than photos. I just saw on their Facebook that they also sale live feeders. Should I be worried?
> 
> if so, does anyone know places I could adopt a sweet healthy rat around here?


I just got home with a wonderful little girl from a seller on Craigslist. I named her Bella and she’s the sweetest baby. She didn’t even squirm to get away! Good luck! It’s hard to find rats here in Albuquerque. 507-4629. I don’t know her name. She still has some.


----------



## Lessnewtorats (9 mo ago)

I live in Los Alamos NM (oddly enough I have 2 friends who’s also 13, owns rats, and lives here so despite the small town not super large narrowing down) anyways I got my girlies when they were barley weaned while I was visting my home state of Maryland. They did well with the long car ride however I would recommend not going all the way to MD because I’m sure there are closer breeders  I don’t know of any good breeders nearby but I’m replying partly since I’m curious to and I want to try to convince my parents to let me grow my mischief


----------



## CouchPizza (9 mo ago)

Lessnewtorats said:


> I live in Los Alamos NM (oddly enough I have 2 friends who’s also 13, owns rats, and lives here so despite the small town not super large narrowing down) anyways I got my girlies when they were barley weaned while I was visting my home state of Maryland. They did well with the long car ride however I would recommend not going all the way to MD because I’m sure there are closer breeders  I don’t know of any good breeders nearby but I’m replying partly since I’m curious to and I want to try to convince my parents to let me grow my mischief


I am happy to hear your babies did well with the ride. Thank you for the reply. I’ll let you know if I find anyone here! You may be able to convince your parents. My daughter convinced me, lol


----------



## CouchPizza (9 mo ago)

PamV said:


> I just got home with a wonderful little girl from a seller on Craigslist. I named her Bella and she’s the sweetest baby. She didn’t even squirm to get away! Good luck! It’s hard to find rats here in Albuquerque. 507-4629. I don’t know her name. She still has some.


Oh cute! I shot her a text. I took some advice to ask about health certificates. I don’t know if I’m being too anal about this…


----------



## CouchPizza (9 mo ago)

RatPappy said:


> I personally would avoid a breeder who sells feeders. I wish I could advise someone but I'm 3000 miles away from you! Can any South-western Rat People help??


Thank you! I understand your reasoning. Still have had no luck! Hopefully something pops up. ❤


----------



## jadester (7 mo ago)

Hey Couch, sorry to necro this thread but did you have any luck finding a local rattery? I'm also in ABQ trying to find a responsible place to get rats but we don't seem to have a ton of options here 😥


----------



## CouchPizza (9 mo ago)

sorry, just saw this! We did wind up getting rats off Craigslist in Albuquerque in June. I think someone recommended the lady off here. Her number is 505-507-4629. We got a Rex and Russian blue. They are very sweet and very came up to us from the beginning. No issues so far. 



jadester said:


> Hey Couch, sorry to necro this thread but did you have any luck finding a local rattery? I'm also in ABQ trying to find a responsible place to get rats but we don't seem to have a ton of options here 😥


----------

